# Steak and Shake



## ThEoRy (Jul 20, 2013)

http://www.steaknshake.com/menu/up-all-night/up-all-night-menu/7x7-steakburger-n-fries

That is all.


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 20, 2013)

That's so horrible that I can't think of a single thing to say about it.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 20, 2013)

And there's a cardiologist and an ambulance outside to rush you to the hospital for triple by pass surgery.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 20, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> That's so horrible that I can't think of a single thing to say about it.



I can. "Needs Bacon."


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 20, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 20, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I can. "Needs Bacon."



Now there's a man who understands burgers.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 20, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> That's so horrible that I can't think of a single thing to say about it.



lus1:



ThEoRy said:


> I can. "Needs Bacon."



lus1:


Seriously though: horrible. Can't stand FF hamburgers...such a waste of heart-killing animal fat. OTOH, I do eat ToxicHell occasionally.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 20, 2013)

Whats a FF hamburger? 

For the record, Steak and Shake is delicious and I haven't eaten at one since 2002 at least. They are mainly located down south and apparently they just opened a few locations up here. I'm really looking forward to going soon.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 20, 2013)

7x7 "nutritional" info

CALORIES 1330 
CALORIES FROM FAT 880
TOTAL FAT (g) 98
SATURATED FAT (g) 45
TRANSFAT (g) 3.5 
CHOLESTEROL (mg) 290
SODIUM (mg) 4490
CARBOHYDRATES (g) 34
DIETARY FIBER (g) 1
SUGARS (g) 6
PROTEIN (g) 74
VITAMIN A (IU) 30
% Daily Value
VITAMIN C (mg)2
% Daily Value
CALCIUM60
% Daily Value
IRON (mg) 50
% Daily Value


lol


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 20, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Whats a FF hamburger?



FastFood.


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 20, 2013)

Hmmm. Never much liked the food at Steak and Shake. The shakes are pretty good, tho.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 20, 2013)

I had to stop eating at S&S. Every time I eat there my body has a bad reaction.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 20, 2013)

Maybe I'm looking back with rose colored glasses but Steak and Shake was the best back in the day. We'd hit that ***** up late night in Gainesville. Memories.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 20, 2013)

I loved it the first time I found one....then I had a gap of some years and went back....I didn't think much of it. Actually, almost all FF sucks. I do like some Sonic now and then...esp their NY Dog. And Chili cheese tots. and limeade. [email protected], now I want some and I've got dinner going...way better [email protected]


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 20, 2013)

Steak and Shake originated in Normal, Illinois and there isn't a single reason to go there when we have fast food burger joints such as In and Out, Five Guys, Smash Burger and many more. Sure they are better then Hardee's, but isn't everyone  .


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ugghh you guys are killing my dream here!! Can't a guy have a 7 stack steak burger and a shake for the first time in 10 years anymore?!!


----------



## Drum N Baste (Jul 20, 2013)

At 1330 calories, it's hardly the worst thing ever sold by a fast food company. Nothing a brisk 10k jog won't fix. I'd eat it if, as was suggested earlier, they layered every patty with some bacon.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 20, 2013)

I lived withing walking distance of a S&S, ate there maybe 4x, in the 3 years I lived at that place. Not bad at 330 am, but I wouldn't recommend it at lunch. Better than White Castle, well at least I wouldn't have stomach problems after with S&S.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 20, 2013)

My biggest problem with the S&S is that I've always, invariably had crappy servers on top of having to wait a freakin' eternity for even the simplest order to come out. And that's been the same across multiple locations in three different states. 

In other news, that's way less calories than I would have anticipated from a 7-level burger.


----------



## Drum N Baste (Jul 21, 2013)

Amon-Rukh said:


> In other news, that's way less calories than I would have anticipated from a 7-level burger.


Tiny patties. From a calorie standpoint, it's about the same as a Carl's Junior Six Dollar Bacon Guacamole burger... and that just has one patty.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 21, 2013)

Amon-Rukh said:


> My biggest problem with the S&S is that I've always, invariably had crappy servers on top of having to wait a freakin' eternity for even the simplest order to come out. And that's been the same across multiple locations in three different states.
> 
> In other news, that's way less calories than I would have anticipated from a 7-level burger.




Yeas but look at the sodium... sheesh. I will eat this thing.


----------



## panda (Jul 21, 2013)

I ate there all the time in Florida. I also like the new pretzel burger at Wendy's.


----------



## K-Fed (Jul 21, 2013)

I haven't eaten at a Steak n' Shake in a long while, but there is one about 10 minutes from me. Might have to go see the 7x7 for myself. Oh and as far as FF burgers go... SnS are the best I've ever had.


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 22, 2013)

Drum N Baste said:


> Tiny patties. From a calorie standpoint, it's about the same as a Carl's Junior Six Dollar Bacon Guacamole burger... and that just has one patty.



That is what I was thinking. It is bragging that it is a 1 pounder....even if that is only uncooked meat that would only be 2.3 oz per, and I assume less if they are bringing in everything else, even after cooking. Slider sized? Really thin?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 22, 2013)

yes very thin. They put the patty on the flat top and smash it, so it is thin. Then they flip and dress. By the time it's dressed the other side is done. 4 min. cook time if that.


----------

